# Best Instructional DVD?



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi guys

I've got some free time on my hands over the next few wk ends and i was looking at watching some more MMA, and wanted to get another instructional DVD.

I already have:

Mark Kerr's (thought it was sh*t to be honest)

Vito Belfort (good)

and was thinking about getting either Chuck's or Tito's, for a change. I was leaning more towards Chuck's. Any help, or if someone has one they want to sell, let me know


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Mastering the Rubber Guard! Torrent it


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a terrible internet connection at the mo which procludes anything like streaming vid etc, as i got a mobile dongle '3' version (avoid like the plague by the way), hence buying the dvds


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah right, well it's Â£60 for the 3 DVD's!

So if you are rich, then be my guest. Definitely worth it though


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

NiteEyez said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've got some free time on my hands over the next few wk ends and i was looking at watching some more MMA, and wanted to get another instructional DVD.
> 
> ...


I didnt think it was more an mma documentary it was more of a how to f**k your life up kind of thing, it was probably filmed at the worst point in his life, good and sad all at the same time i liked it


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

"good and bad at the same time" Marc B house of blues - unsure if the above means you can't see You Tube - get a good idea from their GSP's looks baaaaddddd.....

Personally if your into BJJ I would buy anything by the Gracies...Renzo's is suppossed to get good - old but hey the basics work and if you are good enough at 5 or 6 basics why over complicate, just my opnion thou still need to be aware of new moves so you dont get caught....Tito's stuff has been touted for a long time so guess it must be good and Bas Rutten is always good value and spot on with some cool stuff - yeah actually thinking about it I would buy Bas as per usual...his DVD works outs are still the best and still kill me:cool:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ive got Bas Rutten. It has four discs i think, i havent got through it all yet. Its funny at times , its very good.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, I tend to just do the boxing workout, fing trying to get the timing with a swinging bag for kicks is too fast, can only really give it some when I train at home with the stand alone bag - I can never get past about 17 mins of the conditioing workout..Defense, Defense or is it sprawl my hearing goes around this time, dizzy can't breathe - quit.:laugh:lie on floor and question why, why, why. cue Oasis (not the drink!)


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah i advise what JayC has recommended, its an essential. But Ive only seen some parts of it.

Ive got the Bas Rutten instructional so far, its really good and he goes into detail on every move and routine. Plus I count the amount of times he says 'very important' haha Im so sad.


----------



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Guys

Just a quick couple

1: The Mark Kerr one i have is the instructional (not good, he 'blows up' during the instructions constantly), altho i do have the 'smashing' machine documentary which i think is awesome (and an awesome reminder of life's pitfalls)

2. I have having a dispute with my IP (since i am getting net speeds of 18kbps) which makes torrent, streaming or downloads impossible. The DVD's i have looked at are:Chucks & Tito's, its like Â£60, so unless some kind soul has a copy of either they'd like to sell, im gonna have to fork out that cost and wanted to do what the better of the 2 was?

Thanks guys


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Tough to say without seeing them but I bought (then never viewed) ones from GSP and Couture. Those would be the ones I'd think would be good. GSP has proven he's well rounded come fight time, so I'd think hid vid has a lot to offer.

Or maybe Bas Rutten or BJ Penn! I think BJ Penn's website has a lot of free content, or it did when I last looked.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I go on the Bj penn site. Its very good. Have been looking at some great basic moves. As Penn says, keep it basic as that is what works... easy for you to say BJ.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Spitfire - doing the splits in 2 different directions mid sprawl is the answer to your prayers - no-one can clip your toe then!...

Not being funny I saw a bit of GSP on You Tube?? and it looked a bit dull and his english is not great with the French/Canadian accent...still I could be wrong and I was in the market so thought of him first given the fact he is well rounded.


----------

